# The Veritas O1 Bench Chisels - Reviewed



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

What's in the box …....... ?










Why, the new Veritas O1 Bench Chisels!

Reviewed here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasChiselReview.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice review, great compasrisons and a realy nice display case !
Thanks Derek.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Now THAT is a thorough review!

Thanks for all the thoughtful work.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Very well stated Derek. I like the choices used in comparison.
The folks at Lee Valley don't often make mistakes, and should be even more credited for using opinions from the field (you) as they bring a product to market.
Too much stuff is built with the "ready, shoot, aim" process.
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent review Derek! Thank you.


----------



## Brohymn62 (Mar 23, 2012)

Are these chisels available for purchase from Veritas?


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Chris

Yes, they are on the website.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic Review. Fair to all involved and crisply written - Thanks Derek.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69619&cat=51&ap=1

$295.00 + shipping


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review -pretty extensive. these look real nice.


----------

